# nest box question



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

ok i posted this in the thread for my first questions about my first litter but i need an answer soon since i think she will kindle tonight....

i got a question about my nest boxes...i think i may have a problem, when i built them i forgot to make the front side shorter than the back and slope the sides.  so i have a 18+ x 11+ x 10" box fully squared.  should i modify there boxes before tonight to hopefully protect from her jumping in and squashing them? (also today is day 31)

i am building a 3rd box today so that i can do box changes for cleaning purposes after 2 weeks or so. i could make it with the slope and switch them out before tonight?  then modify it and use it to switch out with my other doe Mary.

i dont know how i forgot that, is it vital to get that lower front lip?


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont think you have to modify them. I have a nest box that is 15" w x 10" high and I didnt slope the edges or anything. It works fine, I haven't had any problems yet, so yours should do fine.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks...well since it is not imperitive that i fix it, would there be anything wrong with switching her box tonight?  even if she is about to have her kits?  or do i need to forget about it and just use it next time.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 25, 2011)

No you can switch it out if you would like to. My doe just kindled and it snowed outside so I borught her inside, I changed her nesting box and cage and she didn't seem to mind. She even made a bigger nest inside she pulled allot more fur. But my doe had already kindled when I moved her, and your hasnt so you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

frankly this box just looks cooler and would be easier to check from the outside without pulling it out.  it is hard to see into the current box, i keep a mirror out there to spy from above.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

well i went ahead and switched them, it is definately easier to see into the box for checking on her and if she makes her nest in it tonight i wont have to mess with to peek inside.

i think she liked it too.  she never got angry/anxious/anything.


----------

